# Gentoo Linux DVB kovalevytallentimena. Kukaan tehnyt

## latronic

Onko kukaan suomenkielisellä foorumilla kävijöistä rakentanut Gentoon päälle digitvtallenninta?

Oma viritelmä ei ole fedoran kanssa onnistunut ollenkaan ja ajattelin kokeilla gentoota.

Onko kukaan kokeillut tuon DVB ajurin asentamista?

Millä ohjelmalla TVn frontendi tehty?Last edited by latronic on Tue Aug 10, 2004 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmz2

Tuskimpa tuon onnistuminen on Linux-jakelusta kiinni.

----------

## latronic

Tuskin onkaan, puutteelliset taitoni ovat suurin syy.

Aion kuitenkin asentamaan Gentoota koneelle, saa nähdä miten käy.Last edited by latronic on Tue Aug 10, 2004 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Tuskin onkaan, puutteelliset taitoni ovat suurin syy.
> 
> Aloin kuitenkin asentamaan Gentoota koneelle, saa nähdä miten käy.

 

Työkaverilla on nimenomaan Gentoon päälle rakennettu ja hyvin toimii, joskaan en ole yksityiskohtia tsekannut. Kernelistä vaan oikea ajuri ja sit VDR-paketti sisään, pitäisi löytyä portagesta. Lisää infoa vaikka http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr/.

----------

## latronic

Satutko tietämään mikä kernel kaverillasi on käytössä?

Ja mitkä kortit/kortti?

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Satutko tietämään mikä kernel kaverillasi on käytössä?
> 
> Ja mitkä kortit/kortti?

 

Käsittääkseni Hauppagen PCI-väyläinen kortti (Nova?). Kernel on 2.4.x-sarjan vanilla. En näe syytä miksi ei toimisi 2.6.x:llä myös.

----------

## jpalko

Itselläni on toteutettuna nimenomaan VDR hyödyntäen oma digiboksini.

Kernel on epia patchattu versio 2.6.6:sta kun emonani on EPIA M10000 Nememiah.

Itse hyödynnän saksalaista gentoo-deutsch rsync:iä hakiakseni tuoreimpia ebuildejä, kun perus gentoossa ei ole kunnolla 1.3.x development versioita. He ovat enempi keskittyneet myth-tv:n tukemiseen selkeästi, kun taas itse halusin VDR:n sen takia kun se osaa hakea EPG datan lähetyksestä, kun taas mythtv käsittääkseni hakee tuon vielä toistaiseksi verkkosivulta.

/etc/make.conf:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

Käytössä oleva korttini on Technotrend 1.3 Premium Edition DVB-T, jonka saatavuus on Suomessa huono, joten ainoa paikka ostaa on dvbshop.tv. Heilläkin tällä hetkellä se on loppu.

Kortti toimi itselläni paremmin 2.6 kernelin kera, 2.4 + linuxtv-dvb ebuild yhdistelmän kera. Etenkin parempi oli minun kannalta laittaa tuohon 2.6 kernel koska Via C3 CPU on paremmin tuettuna suoraan 2.6 sarjassa kuin 2.4 kanssa.

Ainoana ilona itselleni on ollut ettei saksalaiset ebuild:n tekijät ole ottaneet kunnolla vdr ebuildiinsä Pekka Virtasen subtitles patchiä. Tämä on aika tarpeellinen Suomen kanssa, jos haluaa Ylen ohjelmissa nähdä tekstityksiäkin.

----------

## latronic

Minulla on kaksi DVB-C korttia hankittu, nyt vaan pitäisi saada Gentoo asennettua. Toinen kortti on FF ja toinen Budget.

----------

## 2mies

Täällä kanssa toimi 6kk loistavasti gentoo + VDR -yhdistelmä. 

Kernelinä 2.4, korttina hauppauge dvb-c FF, ajurit ja vdr suoraan  berlios:n ebuildeista (http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/media-video/vdr/) ja käskytys irmanin avulla.

Kaikki siis toimi ok kunnes viikko sitten hauppaugen kortti simahti  :Sad: 

Juuri sopivasti ennen olymppialaisia...

Jos ymmärtää saksaa kannattaa käydä vdr-portal.de saitilla jossa paljon infoa aiheesta.

----------

## Harri

En ole päässyt digitv:n hienouksia kokeilemaan (kun täällä Kanadassa ollaan vähän jäljessä näissä asioissa), mutta olen ajanut MythTV:tä jo lähes 2 vuotta  

 gentoon päällä. Tällä hetkellä käytän Hauppaugen PVR 250. 

Boksia on päivitetty tasan kolme kertaa. Tällä hetkellä on käytössä 2.4.25 muistaakseni ja IVTV 0.1.19. Aika stabiilisti homma on pyörinyt. Alkaa vaan 280GB täyttyä uhkaavasti kun ei katso ohjelmia tarpeeksi nopeaan tahtiin.

----------

## phekko

tuota, joko suomalaisesta digitv:stä saa suoraan valittua jostain että viittitkö nauhottaa tuon ohjelman?

Mä oon tollasta vempelettä miettiny et jonkun XCuben tms sisään vois rakentaa joskus, mut en mä halua maksaa sitä ennenkun tiedän että kuinka hyvin se toimii. Miten esim. tekstit? Saako ne mukaan vai noup?

----------

## latronic

 *phekko wrote:*   

> tuota, joko suomalaisesta digitv:stä saa suoraan valittua jostain että viittitkö nauhottaa tuon ohjelman?
> 
> 

 

Jos tuolla  tarkoitat että saako jonkunlaista automaattiajastusta, niin kyllä. Saa myös TV:n kautta kaukosäätimellä valittua ohjelmaoppaasta tallennettavat ohjelmat. Ja etähallinta onnistuu ilmeisesti myös selaimen välityksellä. Ja TVtä voi katsella miltä tahansa lähiverkkoon kytketyltä koneelta. Itselläni ei vielä käytännön kokemusta, toistan vain lukemaani.

 *phekko wrote:*   

> Mä oon tollasta vempelettä miettiny et jonkun XCuben tms sisään vois rakentaa joskus, mut en mä halua maksaa sitä ennenkun tiedän että kuinka hyvin se toimii. Miten esim. tekstit? Saako ne mukaan vai noup?

 

Mikä on XCube? Täytyy goolelta kysyä. Toimii ilmeisesti hyvin, laitan kommenttia kun saan omani toimimaan. Tekstitykset saa toimimaan.

----------

## latronic

 *Harri wrote:*   

> En ole päässyt digitv:n hienouksia kokeilemaan (kun täällä Kanadassa ollaan vähän jäljessä näissä asioissa), mutta olen ajanut MythTV:tä jo lähes 2 vuotta  
> 
>  gentoon päällä. Tällä hetkellä käytän Hauppaugen PVR 250. 
> 
> Boksia on päivitetty tasan kolme kertaa. Tällä hetkellä on käytössä 2.4.25 muistaakseni ja IVTV 0.1.19. Aika stabiilisti homma on pyörinyt. Alkaa vaan 280GB täyttyä uhkaavasti kun ei katso ohjelmia tarpeeksi nopeaan tahtiin.

 

Et ole satelliittia ajatellut? Tuo PVR on ilmeisesti hieman kalliimpi analogikortti? Paljonko tuollainen maksaa? Mikä tuo IVTV on?

----------

## phekko

Ottiatuota, mitenkäs tuo Myth suhtautuu kahteen korttiin eli siis tarkoitus olisi saada kyhättyä laite, joka osaa tallentaa yhtä kanavaa ja näyttää toista kanavaa samaan aikaan tai kenties jopa osaisi suorittaa pip-toiminnon elikkäs picture in picture ihan virkansa puolesta. Mitäs sanotte?

Edit: Kaveri kertoi, että nimenomaan MythTV osais sen kaks tai useammankin korttia.

----------

## Den_Store

Mulla on kaapelissa digikortti, hauppauge-klooni, toimii oikein mukavasti gentoossa ajastetut tallennukset, time-shiftit ym. kaxtv:llä. Kaxtv toimii useimmiten kuin unelma, mutta välillä äityy epävakaaksi. Kaatuu tällöin herkästi useimmiten kanavaa vaihtaessa. Ymmärrettävää siinä valossa, että softa on vielä extreme-pre-alpha -levelillä.   :Laughing: 

Windowsissa kortti toimi erittäin hitaasti kanavanvaihdossa ja hauppissofta wintoosassa on perseestä muutenkin. Sitten kun ajoin important security päivityksiä wintoosaan niin johan lakkas kortti toimimasta. Nyt kuuluu vaan ääni. Voi vain kuvitella mitä servisesäkki kakkonen saisi aikaan.

Mythtv tai vdr olisi kiva joskus saada konffattua kuntoon ja vielä lircin kanssa toi irmani mut viel ei oo onnistanu eikä oo kerenny säätämään    :Sad: 

----------

## latronic

Hauppauge kloonikortti minullakin on.

Mitenkä tuossa kaxtv:ssä viritetään kanavat?

----------

## Den_Store

kaxtv:ssä kanavien virittäminen on helppoa, ainaki mulla on, kunhan tietää millä taajuudella kanavaniput lymyää.

1. otat kaxtv:n channels höskän auki (nappi jossa tv:n kuva)

2. kohdasta "search on" painat edit nappulaa.

-syötät AINAKIN oikean taajuuden frequency kenttään. mulla hyvinkään kaapelissa ainakin 170000 taajuus toimii. niit on muitakin, vaihtelevat paikkakunnittain. käsittääkseni seuraavia vois kokeilla: [Channels]

S05=138000

S06=146000

S08=154000

S09=162000

S10=170000

S18=283000

S19=290000

S20=297000

-modulation toimii mulla ku on 128, mut voi kokeilla myös 64 

-sitte laitoin symbol rate 6900 (voi kokeilla 5900, mut se ei vissii niin yleinen). 

-FEC High kohtaan laitoin "auto"

-inversion kohtaan laitoin "on", mutta ilmeisesti autokin toimii kenties haeskelee vaan pidempään..

3. OK:ta ja "start scan"

Jos mitään ei tule, pitää varmistua että syötetyt tiedot on oikeat. Jos ovat oikeat, voi olla, että signaali on liian heikko. Käytänkin antenninvahvistinta siinä välissä, kun mulla sellanen oli (makso n. 10e). En tiedä toimiiko ilman, mutta näin toimii ainakin varmemmin  :Smile:  Jos kysyttävää, kysy.

----------

## phekko

Mitenkäs nykyisin on kaapelitv:n ja tekstitysten laita? Nebulan kortti kuulemma olis hyvä, mutta niillä ei oo kaapelikorttia. Eli mikä on hyvä, toimiiko tekstit jne? Mulla on se muu purkki tilauksessa, kortit vaan uupuu...

----------

## Den_Store

http://www.netholic.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=7

tuollapas kivat keskustelut   :Cool: 

----------

## ormi

Riittääkö tollanen budget-malli muuten tallenninkortiksi? Ajattelin ensi kesän jälkeen (kun on rahaa) rakentaa digiboksin.. eikai molempien korttien täydy sentään olla FF? Minkälainen prosessori riittää pyörittämään digiboksia siten, että voi katella huoletta toista digikanavaa, kun nauhoittaa toista?

----------

## phekko

Tommosesta mä oon speksiä luntannu:

http://www.helsinki.fi/~tykkala/vdr.html

Ja mulle tulee nyt sit just nimenomaan yks premium ja yks budget-kortti.

----------

## latronic

 *Den_Store wrote:*   

> kaxtv:ssä kanavien virittäminen on helppoa, ainaki mulla on, kunhan tietää millä taajuudella kanavaniput lymyää.
> 
> 1. otat kaxtv:n channels höskän auki (nappi jossa tv:n kuva)
> 
> 2. kohdasta "search on" painat edit nappulaa.
> ...

 

Näyttäisi vaativan KDEn tuo kaxtv? EI huvittaisi kuitenkaan sitä käyttää. Saako jotenkin kierrettyä?

----------

## latronic

Mitenkä tarkistan millekä korteille Linux on ladannut ajurit ja tarvittavat moduulit. Kortteina Technotrend FF ja Budget. Ja Kyllä olen Linux ummikko, lähes kaiken saa neuvoa "kädestä pitäen".

----------

## Den_Store

 *Quote:*   

> Näyttäisi vaativan KDEn tuo kaxtv? EI huvittaisi kuitenkaan sitä käyttää. Saako jotenkin kierrettyä?

 

No eipä siinä kiemurtelut auta. ei varmaan koko kde:tä tarvi laittaa, vain qt ja kde:n peruslibsit. Mulla on kyl koko roska sisällä   :Laughing:  . Onhan siel kaikkee kivaakin, jos vaan koneen tehot ja levytila riittää niille kaikille jutuille.

Asensin tossa äskettäin suomenkielisten tekstitysten toivossa vdr:n, joka vaikuttaa kyllä paljon paremmalta ja kypsemmältä käytettävältä kuin kaxtv. Mulla on vaan budget mallinen kortti ja katselen töllöä monitorilta, mutta sain senkin onnistumaan vdrplugin-softdevicellä, vaikka aika vaikea operaatio olikin. Tuntuu toi vdr olevan hieman huonosti dokumentoitu vaikkapa mythtv:seen verrattuna. Ja jos jotain tietoa löytää, on se usein saksaksi

 :Twisted Evil:  .

Aioin keskittyä vdr:n laittamiseen tästedes, koska siinä on kaikki. Mythtv olis hyvä varmaan kans mut toi tekstitysjuttu siitä tietääkseni uupuu.

 *Quote:*   

> Mitenkä tarkistan millekä korteille Linux on ladannut ajurit ja tarvittavat moduulit. Kortteina Technotrend FF ja Budget. Ja Kyllä olen Linux ummikko, lähes kaiken saa neuvoa "kädestä pitäen".

 

Varmaan sun pitäs tietää mitä piirejä niissä korteissa on (esim. SAA17**) kato mitä niissä piirisarjojen päällä lukee ja sitte katella 

```
dmesg
```

, että onko rekisteröiny kortit.

----------

